# *** My HM Pins Checklists for Mobile Devices ***



## Mike2023

Hello Everyone,

Im starting up a new series of PDF checklists for use with Mobile Devices.  Works great with iPad / iPhone but you can use it with any compatible PDF reader. I recommend PDF Expert 

Just click the pin image to check it off.




The reader I use is PDF Expert for iPhone / iPad.

My Blog post is here

Here are the files, (click images)

DisneyWorld





 

 








-------2013-------------- 2012 -------------- 2011 ---------------- 2010 ---------------2009---------------2008---------------2007-------

DisneyLand





 

 








--------2013-------------- 2012 --------------- 2011 ----------------2010---------------2009--------------2008---------------2007-------


Learn how to sync your files across all your device with dropbox here.

I will release more files over the next few months.

*If you like my PDF planning files please consider a donation to Give Kids The World to show your support.  Any amount helps and it goes to a great cause.  Please use THIS LINK to show your support for my files.  
Thanks All​*


----------



## Mike2023

here is an image of the first page,  Link to download in first post.


----------



## Mike2023

download is fixed for anyone who was having problems.


----------



## Mike2023

Here is the image of the 2011 WDW HM page


----------



## MountNittany

This is a fantastic idea! Thank you! 

You should send this to ODPT, they might feature you.


----------



## Mike2023

I have now posted WDW 2010


----------



## Mike2023

I have now posted DisneyLand 2012


----------



## pixiewings71

I would love to have this, but I have an Android phone.


----------



## Mike2023

pixiewings71 said:


> I would love to have this, but I have an Android phone.



No reason this won't work on an android phone.  You just need to get a compatable pdf reader.  I know there out there but I don't know any by name.


----------



## pixiewings71

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll check it out



At WDW now and using these on my Droid! Download Adobe Reader and Astro File Manager. You'll be able to create a shortcut using Astro on a home page. PM me if you need help.


----------



## Mike2023

MountNittany said:


> At WDW now and using these on my Droid! Download Adobe Reader and Astro File Manager. You'll be able to create a shortcut using Astro on a home page. PM me if you need help.



Can you explain how this works on droid?  Would be good for me to know so I can pass it on. 

Thanks


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> At WDW now and using these on my Droid! Download Adobe Reader and Astro File Manager. You'll be able to create a shortcut using Astro on a home page. PM me if you need help.



Thank You!!!  I have Adobe Reader but it still wasn't quite working, I am downloading Astro File Manager now.   I'll definitely PM you if I need help!


----------



## Mike2023

Hey Everyone,

I just posted about dropbox on my blog and how you can use it for your Disney Vacations. 

You can also use it to sync these files.

Check it out here


----------



## Jedimike

Any advice on which iPhone app I should use to be able to edit these forms?  Adobe reader doesn't seem to do it.


----------



## Mike2023

Jedimike said:


> Any advice on which iPhone app I should use to be able to edit these forms?  Adobe reader doesn't seem to do it.



I use PDF Expert on both iphone and ipad


----------



## pixiewings71

This is a nice app.......Thanks!!


----------



## redboxcar

This is amazing - thank you!!!


----------



## Mike2023

I have now posted Disneyland 2011


----------



## Mike2023

I have now posted DisneyLand 2010.  Link in first post.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

I HAVE to get this. It looks like a great app. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Mike2023

So its been a while but my Pins checklist for 2009 WDW has now been uploaded.


----------



## Mike2023

2009 Disneyland now posted.  Link in first post


----------



## JeffM

Thank you for doing this.  My daughter and I were just talking about something like this for our trip in about a week.  Do you have any plans to do the older sets ,2008 and older?

This has helped out tremendously for my planning.  Not so many pieces of paper.

So many pins I want and so few traders.  I'm so addicted.


----------



## Mike2023

JeffM said:


> Thank you for doing this.  My daughter and I were just talking about something like this for our trip in about a week.  Do you have any plans to do the older sets ,2008 and older?
> 
> This has helped out tremendously for my planning.  Not so many pieces of paper.
> 
> So many pins I want and so few traders.  I'm so addicted.



Yep, keep an eye here and I will post them when there done.


----------



## Mike2023

*If you like my PDF planning files please consider a donation to Give Kids The World to show your support.  Any amount helps and it goes to a great cause.  Please use THIS LINK to show your support for my files.  
Thanks All​*


----------



## Mike2023

DisneyWorld 2008 Checklist now Posted
Get It HERE


----------



## Mike2023

DisneyLand 2008 Checklist now Posted
Get It HERE


----------



## Mike2023

2013 pin checklists posted to page 1.


----------



## Mike2023

Walt Disney World 2007 Hidden Mickey Pin Checklist added.
Get it HERE


----------



## Mike2023

Disneyland 2007 Hidden Mickey Pin Checklist Added
Get it HERE


----------



## GoofyMB

Love these checklists and appreciate the hard work you put in getting these up and only asking for a donation to Give Kids the World. 

I hate to ask you to do more but could you add the completer pins to the 2012 checklists? And keep older years coming....Love these.


----------



## Mike2023

GoofyMB said:


> Love these checklists and appreciate the hard work you put in getting these up and only asking for a donation to Give Kids the World.
> 
> I hate to ask you to do more but could you add the completer pins to the 2012 checklists? And keep older years coming....Love these.



ya, been away from these for a bit.  I'll get around to it.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Mike2023

GoofyMB said:


> Love these checklists and appreciate the hard work you put in getting these up and only asking for a donation to Give Kids the World.
> 
> I hate to ask you to do more but could you add the completer pins to the 2012 checklists? And keep older years coming....Love these.



Have you or anyone seen a listing of the 2012 completer pins?  there always a bit harder to find.

edited, 

nevermind, I think I found them


----------



## Mike2023

Updated Disneyland 2012 HM checklist, link in first post.


----------



## Mike2023

I noticed I put the wrong Duffy for DL so I will have to fix.


----------



## tiggertwin

This is amazing! You should team up with Pinpics! I love that you can add to your lists on their site but you cant have access to them anywhere else which makes it a little hard to pin trade in the park. Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Mike2023

Disney World 2012 Checklist updated with completers. Get it in first post.


----------



## Jimtheboy

These are absolutely awesome!  Thank you so much for all the work these must have taken!


----------



## Mike2023

I know its been a few years since I have done any type of updates to these files.  But I wanted to let everyone know I'm working on something new!





Coming soon to IOS.

If anyone has any ideas for features they would like to see in an app like this, please feel free to post.


----------



## GoofyMB

Thanks. I love these checklists.


----------



## astrunkstein

*So excited, can't wait!!*


----------



## Mike2023

It's coming along.  All the front and of the app is done but now working on the back end stuff.   Learning to code while working full time is hard. lol.  But its still rolling forward. 

Right now I'm working to make sure that saved lists don't reset with app updates and stuff like that.


----------

